# Please vote and help us make up our mind lol !!!



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome answers !!! Thanks for all the replies !!! You guys are totally awesome and supportive .


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

first... why don't you research all the resorts yourself? second... give people a full day to reply to a thread before acting like an ass. thanks!


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

Bostonshayne76 said:


> Awesome answers !!! Thanks for all the replies !!! You guys are totally awesome and supportive .


good luck getting help now...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

People usually reply relatively quickly, but I mean come on, it's a forum, were not all sitting at the computer all day to answer your question, (well, most of us). Afraid I know nothing about Colorado resorts so I won't mislead you :dunno:


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Breck.

As you have no doubt worked out by now it doesnt hurt to give people more than a few hours to reply.


----------



## Tmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

Just stay in Breck. It has plenty of good beginner hills and the town has a lot of shops and restaurants to check out. If you feel like riding another place one day, Keystone and Copper are nearby.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I was going to give some advice, but seeing as how the OP has gotten the answers he was looking for...


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Copper is the way to go for terrain for beginners. Especially the West side of the resort.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Ski Cooper is clearly where you need to go. World class resort with thousands of acres of beginner and intermediate terrain. By far best resort on the front range. Enjoy Cooper you will have never been to anyplace like it. Also look into Limon, Colorado for lodging normaly pretty cheap deals can be found there.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

snowvols said:


> Ski Cooper is clearly where you need to go. World class resort with thousands of acres of beginner and intermediate terrain. By far best resort on the front range. Enjoy Cooper you will have never been to anyplace like it. Also look into Limon, Colorado for lodging normaly pretty cheap deals can be found there.



??? Are you really sending the OP to a mountain that is the size of a Pennsylvania Hill (aside from snowcat access) and then suggesting lodging 3.5 hours away??? ummmmmmm I'm confused.


OP, I'd suggest Breck or Vail. Both are fun towns with a ton of things to do and lots of acreage that will satisfy all riders. Key and Copper don't have the nightlife/town feel that the other two do. If you wanted to do a daytrip to one of the other hills, you could, while still having access to the fun of town.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

^^^^ I was being awesome and supportive :dunno: :cheeky4:


----------



## OHeazt (Aug 8, 2010)

I was at Keystone, Breck, Winter Park, and Vail over spring break and its pretty hard to go wrong with any of those resorts. Breckenridge and Vail had the better towns in my opinion. For beginners I really think Winterpark could be nice for you, it has some really nice long blue runs. Keystone was pretty great too. if it is an option try to stay in Dillon and try a few different resorts. That's what I did and it was a great experience. It's really close to Copper too.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

I would do all 4.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Just grab a summit pass and stay around Breck, 419 for unlimited days at Keystone, Breck and A-basin. You can take the free bus all over and explore different places. I've only rode Breck a couple times and didn't really care for it, dunno why, just didn't. I roll up to a-basin during the day, and grab the bus down to Keystone to do some night riding, then head into breck to party it up.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Bostonshayne76 said:


> Awesome answers !!! Thanks for all the replies !!! You guys are totally awesome and supportive .


I recommend Keystone, I just booked a trip out there in late January. The first time I went to Colorado about 15 years ago as a beginner I went to Keystone and it was great. The front mountain has a lot of long greens and then eveything gets more difficult as you head deeper into the resort. We mainly chose to go to Keystone this year for the night riding since we are only going to be there for four days.

Your welcome jackass!!!!!


----------

